# Trailer (and truck) set up



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I am planing on buying a trailer in the next 2 or so weeks... I am interested to see how others have their trailers set up. 

my plan is a 6x12 V nose, with stabilizer jacks, ladder rack, and barn doors. If any one has any input on how to best utilize the space, I'm all ears. Pics are helpful as well. 

I was also considering getting new shelving for our van. I currently have the shelves that came with the van (ford E250). And if any one has experience with a decked system, or something like the Highway Products Pickup Pack... I'm tired of fumbling around in the back of my pickup truck.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You should check out some of the plans that Ron Paulk has for trailers. The design is intended for carpenters, but there are some great ideas that might be helpful.
http://stores.modularmarket.com/paulk_homes/

He also has quite a few YouTube videos that might be helpful.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael's Painting (Jun 4, 2016)

Here you go Rose, 6x12 with a inside hight of 6'3"


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I like the e-track design and anything similar which will allow you to move & switch things around. I've got fixed shelving in 3 vans and I hate the lack of versatility. Both trailers I have can be easily switched from shelving to an open space, particularly handy after just having to haul 22 full size doors home from a job.


----------

